# What is the college lunchroom like compared to high school?



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm starting college next week and I am a bit worried about the lunch part. In high school, I would frequently sit alone or with a table with a few people. If I were lucky, my friends and I would have the same lunch and we would sit together and have a blast. But most of the time I was either sitting alone or with 3-4 people. And there would be people who would not leave us alone and throw s*** at our table us!!

I hope this wouldn't be the same in college. I don't want to sit alone again and have people thinking, "Why is he sitting alone? Is he a loser?" Is the college lunchroom more tolerable? Is it normal for people to sit alone? Is it hard to find friends to sit with?

This is pretty much the only thing I'm nervous about. (Probably sounds pathetic, I know lol)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I wouldn't worry about this. A lot of people sit alone, and no one thinks anything of it. Plus, there are older, more mature students who are busy and study while they eat so they aren't socializing.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

like 1/3 of the students sit alone because of class schedules and what not. The lunch room is big, and the food is much better. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Family Guy said:


> I'm starting college next week and I am a bit worried about the lunch part. In high school, I would frequently sit alone or with a table with a few people. If I were lucky, my friends and I would have the same lunch and we would sit together and have a blast. But most of the time I was either sitting alone or with 3-4 people. And there would be people who would not leave us alone and throw s*** at our table us!!
> 
> I hope this wouldn't be the same in college. I don't want to sit alone again and have people thinking, "Why is he sitting alone? Is he a loser?" Is the college lunchroom more tolerable? Is it normal for people to sit alone? Is it hard to find friends to sit with?
> 
> This is pretty much the only thing I'm nervous about. (Probably sounds pathetic, I know lol)


Hey family guy (nice choice of name btw) you have nothing to really worry about. The one great thing about college is that it gives you the branch out and meet new people whether it's your classes, clubs, or even the people in your dorm. I'm assuming that you're going to be in a dorm with someone else. So chances are you won't be sitting alone.

Another thing College and HS are completely AND I MEAN COMPLETELY DIFFERENT, it's light night and friggin day. Kids won't be throwing things at you b/c there's such a different level of maturity among college kids compared to hs kids so again don't worry about it.

Hope this helps man.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, college will blow hs out of the water. lunch room, classes, activities, parties, fun fun fun fun and you wont have to look forward to the weekend!


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Much easier. No one cares if you're alone - just bring some books or work with you and you're set.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Since college is mainly devoid of bullying, overt immaturity and cliques, you'll find the lunch scene much different and preferable to that of HS. I think the big difference is that nobody cares about you. Nobody cares that you are sitting alone - in fact, a lot of the cases sitting alone is normal. Everyone has different schedules and they eat when they have the time, and many read/study while eating or sit on their laptops or whatever. 

And the lunchroom is not a prison that you are forced to go to like in HS. Go when you want, leave when you want. Personally I never even ate in my lunchroom in college. Not because I didn't want to, rather I just didn't have the money to eat anything. But the lunchroom was perfectly fine. Of course in college I sit alone 24/7 because I don't even have friends. And no one has ever given me a second glance, or even a first glance, because of sitting alone. 

And bullying, like throwing stuff at you, doesn't happen in college. If it does, they will probably get arrested. lol. Bullying like that is rather abnormal in college.


----------



## Vance (Sep 6, 2011)

I think around lunchtime on a weekday more people sit alone than in a group just because of schedules as other posters already mentioned. I always preferred to take food back to my room, but it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

This is coming from a guy who has been to three different colleges...all different sizes...

The atmosphere of the cafeteria changes depending on the size of the college, number of places to eat, and the size of the caf itself.

The smaller the school/cafeteria and the less options there are to eat outside of the cafeteria, the more it resembles eating in a high school caf, and vice-versa.

Lunch/Breakfast time more people are likely to do their own thing, especially at lunch. That's when you have commuters and professors and just people visiting the campus probably in the cafeteria. At dinner time, the environment becomes more cliquey, as it's usually less people eating in there. Most people don't have night classes either, so it's easier for people with friends to meet up with them for dinner.


----------

